# Orfey's Hobgoblin Clone



## hazard (30/8/09)

Hobgoblin is one of my favourite beers, and I've found a recipe by Orfy on many sites - if the number of references to this recipe are proportional to quality then its a good one.

Orfy's Hobgoblin - 23L
4.8kg Maris Otter
0.25kg Crystal
0.25kg Carapils
0.15kg Chocolate
Mash at 69 deg for 90 min

15 g Styrian, 15g Fuggles FWH
15 g Styrian, 15g Fuggles 30 min
15 g Styrian, 15g Fuggles 0 min
Nottingham yeast

Has anyone tried this recipe? Also I prefer to use liquid yeast - Ive got both 1469 and 1187 in the fridge - what do you think would be best?

On a different point - I always add water to the mash tun then add grain. I'm ready "How to Brew" at the moment and JP says add grain first, and water a gallon at a time. How do others do this?

Thanks, Hazard


----------



## GMK (30/8/09)

I put the grain in and then underlet into the mash tun.

Works fine - only once when i had 2 much grain (16kg) for the 38ltr mash tun did i ever see a dough ball.


----------



## dj1984 (30/8/09)

hazard said:


> Hobgoblin is one of my favourite beers, and I've found a recipe by Orfy on many sites - if the number of references to this recipe are proportional to quality then its a good one.
> 
> Orfy's Hobgoblin - 23L
> 4.8kg Maris Otter
> ...



I add all the water first then and the gran


----------



## RagingBull (30/8/09)

I plan to do this one too, must have done the same research - i've come up with an almost similar one, but modified to my setup.
I've got an 1187 in the fridge for this recipe. The reason why you've mashed high would be to compensate for the notto?
(Add water to warm up esky, then add grain) Is it anything like cooking a cake? Milk then dry mix? Dry mix then Milk? does it matter :S


----------



## Kleiny (30/8/09)

Hazard Orfy is a valued member of Home Brew Talk and american forum just like this one.

I have not made this beer but his beers get highly rated, check out the forum and look in the recipe section or do a search their should be a thread on that recipe some where.

Home Brew Talk


----------



## jimi (30/8/09)

hazard said:


> Hobgoblin is one of my favourite beers, and I've found a recipe by Orfy on many sites - if the number of references to this recipe are proportional to quality then its a good one.
> 
> Orfy's Hobgoblin - 23L
> 4.8kg Maris Otter
> ...



Hobgoblin is a great drop if you can get a bottle of it in good nick.
What's the planned OG, FG and IBUs?

Like GMK I underlet


----------



## drsmurto (30/8/09)

Hazard

I brew a Hobgoblin, slightly different to Orfys. 

Rocked up to a case swap with a full keg, went home empty!

Here 'tis for comparison

92% Maris Otter
5.5% Medium Crystal
1.5% black malt
1% chocolate malt

Fuggles at 60
Fuggles and Styrians at 20
Fuggles and Styrians at 0

Wyeast 1187 - Ringwood

OG 1.062
EBC 38
IBU 36


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (30/8/09)

Hi Doc


I don't suppose you have a beersmith sheet for that hobgoblin?

Buster


----------



## hazard (30/8/09)

RagingBull said:


> I plan to do this one too, must have done the same research - i've come up with an almost similar one, but modified to my setup.
> I've got an 1187 in the fridge for this recipe. The reason why you've mashed high would be to compensate for the notto?


Actually, mash temp is straight from Orfy's recipe - I plan to make this next weekend, probably use 1187 as you do, what temp would you recommend? I must admit, with 200g of carapil in there, there seems less need to mash "high" as there should already be plenty of un-fermentables in the grist. Only one way to find out....


----------



## hazard (30/8/09)

jimi said:


> Hobgoblin is a great drop if you can get a bottle of it in good nick.
> What's the planned OG, FG and IBUs?
> 
> Like GMK I underlet


According to Beersmith, OG 1055, FG 1016.
IBU is rather more difficult - depends on how you view FWH. Some say that it is equivalent to 20 min boil (eg John Palmer) although I don't believe that this is universal thought. Beersmith allows you to set any boil time you like. If I input 20min for FWH then IBU is 22 - seems a bit low. But then there should be heaps of hop flavour and aroma from FWH and late addition, so perhaps this is OK.


----------



## drsmurto (31/8/09)

buster3931 said:


> Hi Doc
> 
> 
> I don't suppose you have a beersmith sheet for that hobgoblin?
> ...



Here 'tis

View attachment DrSmurto__s_Hobgoblin.bsm


----------



## Mitternacht Brauer (1/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Here 'tis
> 
> View attachment 30329



Thanks DrSmurto
Looks like I might be brewing this one this Friday in anticipation for my Ocktober fest.

Buster


----------



## hazard (1/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Here 'tis
> 
> View attachment 30329



Dr Smurto, had a look at this recipe last night - I'm sure its a beautiful drop, and it seems to be a "super" hobgoblin. According to Beersmith, ABV = 5.8% (hobgoblin in the bottle is 5.2%), and EBC comes out 44 which I think is a bit dark. IBU 36 is also a fair bit higher than Orfy's IBU 26. 

I think I'll stick with Orfy's for the moment, but this would be an excellent winter warmer so will brew this recipe early next year so its coming into condition for the cold weather - but then, with Global Warming, Melbourne is now the hottest and dryest capital city in Australia so maybe I should learn to make lager instead.

Since both you and Raging Balls use 1187, then this is what I'll use. I've got a starter going now, ready for Saturday brew day.



Thanks, Hazard


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/09)

hazard said:


> Dr Smurto, had a look at this recipe last night - I'm sure its a beautiful drop, and it seems to be a "super" hobgoblin. According to Beersmith, ABV = 5.8% (hobgoblin in the bottle is 5.2%), and EBC comes out 44 which I think is a bit dark. IBU 36 is also a fair bit higher than Orfy's IBU 26.
> 
> I think I'll stick with Orfy's for the moment, but this would be an excellent winter warmer so will brew this recipe early next year so its coming into condition for the cold weather - but then, with Global Warming, Melbourne is now the hottest and dryest capital city in Australia so maybe I should learn to make lager instead.
> 
> ...



Orfys recipe is more of a drink now. Not sure about 26 IBU though, that seems very low. I'd up that to a minimum 30.

Mine, as you rightly point out, is a winter warmer and the 36 IBu will taper off with time. Not that this survived, the entire keg was drained at last years winter case swap!

Just dont tell the poms on that site you are using Wyeast Ringwood


----------



## buttersd70 (1/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Orfys recipe is more of a drink now. Not sure about 26 IBU though, that seems very low. I'd up that to a minimum 30.
> 
> Mine, as you rightly point out, is a winter warmer and the 36 IBu will taper off with time. Not that this survived, the entire keg was drained at last years winter case swap!
> 
> Just dont tell the poms on that site you are using Wyeast Ringwood


I'd agree, up the IBU. (but wait...butters, you don't like bitter beers! - wrong, I don't like _unbalanced _beers).

26IBU in a 1055OG hot mash fermented with notto....you're looking at, what, ~1014/1016 finish, give or take? 0.47BUGU, 0.9 - 0.92BV....very sessionable, good for young drinking. But I'm fairly sure hobgoblin is, whilst not bitter, is more bitter than that....30, or even 32 IBU seems to make more sense to me as far as bu:gu, and bv are concerned.

Orfys OG seems right, given the abv, I just think he's a bit short on his bitterness.

2c, obviously.

oh, re mash temp: particularly given the yeast choice, I'd say def best not to go too warm, or it'll finish too high. I'd look at probably 66, 67 max.


----------



## manticle (1/9/09)

hazard said:


> On a different point - I always add water to the mash tun then add grain. I'm ready "How to Brew" at the moment and JP says add grain first, and water a gallon at a time. How do others do this?
> 
> Thanks, Hazard




I've only ever had one hobgoblin so I don't feel qualified to comment on the recipe.

I add water then grain for two reasons.

1. I let the esky tun settle into temp (preheat with a litre or so of boiling)

2. (probably most important) - If the tap is open I will know straight away and lose maybe one litre of hot water. No skin.


----------



## warra48 (1/9/09)

I've brewed a couple of attempts at a Hobgoblin inspired ale.

To my taste, the addition of black and similar malts just makes it too roasty, which is not what I recall from actual Hobgoblin, although the chocolate addition is authentic. Still, whatever floats your boat, so go for it.

I think Orfy's malt bill will be pretty much on the money. I'm not convinced Notts is the correct yeast, I'd rather something like WY1469, WY1968, Wy1187 etc.


----------



## hazard (1/9/09)

DrSmurto said:


> Just dont tell the poms on that site you are using Wyeast Ringwood


why?


----------



## hazard (7/9/09)

warra48 said:


> I've brewed a couple of attempts at a Hobgoblin inspired ale.
> 
> To my taste, the addition of black and similar malts just makes it too roasty, which is not what I recall from actual Hobgoblin, although the chocolate addition is authentic. Still, whatever floats your boat, so go for it.
> 
> I think Orfy's malt bill will be pretty much on the money. I'm not convinced Notts is the correct yeast, I'd rather something like WY1469, WY1968, Wy1187 etc.


Well I cooked up a batch of Orfy's Hobgoblin on Saturday. Was a bugger of a day - got called out to pick up the wife half way during the boil, then after cooling, I had to drive my son to the shopping centre before I could pitch the yeast. In all, about 9 hours elapsed by the time I got the lid on the fermenter. But all's good in the end, I got 23.5L at OG1060, and pitched with 1187 slurry I had from my last brew. By Sunday morning I had a lovely thick head of krausen and gave it a sound thrashing as recommended by Bribie. Sundaly night I scopped up a jar full of yeast top use next time around (and thrashed again). Its still cool overnight in Melb,, so I've got it on the headpad with the Tempmaster set to 18 deg.
Looking forward to this brew!


----------



## drsmurto (7/9/09)

hazard said:


> why?



They get a bee in their bonnet about the fact that its not TRUE ringwood yeast.(ie from the ringwood brewery).... and then 3/4 of them use S-04 anyway. <_< 



hazard said:


> Well I cooked up a batch of Orfy's Hobgoblin on Saturday. Was a bugger of a day - got called out to pick up the wife half way during the boil, then after cooling, I had to drive my son to the shopping centre before I could pitch the yeast. In all, about 9 hours elapsed by the time I got the lid on the fermenter. But all's good in the end, I got 23.5L at OG1060, and pitched with 1187 slurry I had from my last brew. By Sunday morning I had a lovely thick head of krausen and gave it a sound thrashing as recommended by Bribie. Sundaly night I scopped up a jar full of yeast top use next time around (and thrashed again). Its still cool overnight in Melb,, so I've got it on the headpad with the Tempmaster set to 18 deg.
> Looking forward to this brew!



Sounds good mate. I MUST pull my finger out and brew another asap! I even have some 'ringwood' slurry in the fridge waiting for a date with a wort.


----------



## ~MikE (7/9/09)

This is a fantastic recipe, haven't brewed it in a while, but i got MO malt, and will have a 1187 yeast cake after this mild ale i'm brewing - have to brew this one again. Man, i am chewing through this MO malt and styrian goldings...


----------



## buttersd70 (7/9/09)

haz, just be aware that when top cropping, that the yeast you collected will want to work it's way through the small amount of wort that would have been scooped up with it, even at cold fridge temps. Lots of healthy yeast and a little tiny bit of wort will work it's nuts off, even in the fridge. So make sure that you either vent it, or cap it in such a way to allow it to vent, untill it calms down. Otherwise you'll open it for your next brew, and it'll gush out.


----------



## hazard (27/9/09)

Just bottled 23L of this fine beer. The dregs in the bottling bucket tasted great - plenty of caramel-malt flavour, but still an appreciable hop presence. Malt and hops were quite separate tastes, but 2 months in the bottle and i expect that flavours will be well integrated. I followed orfy recipe and got 85% efficiency, so OG was 1060. I used Ringwood yeast (Wyeast 1187) and finished OG 1014. So finished above target ABV but thats not really a problem.
Will provide some tasting notes later on....
hazard


----------



## Wisey (28/9/09)

Its 7am and you got me wanting a beer before I go to work..... Shame on you :icon_drool2:


----------



## warra48 (30/9/09)

I brewed this back in June this year. Initially I was disappointed with the overly overt roast character from the (I think) black malt, but after almost 4 months in the bottle, it is starting to mellow, and drinking very nicely.

I'd like to experiment with the same recipe, without the black malt, and using WY1469 ( I have some starter splits left), rather than WY1968.

Anyhoo, this is what I'm currently drinking. I put a couple of longnecks away in my wine cellar to see how they age over say 12 months or so.

23 litre batch.
5000.00 gm Pale Malt, Maris Otter (5.9 EBC) Grain 91.91 % 
250.00 gm Crystal, Medium (Bairds) (170.0 EBC) Grain 4.60 % 
100.00 gm Crystal Dark (260.0 EBC) Grain 1.84 % 
40.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 0.74 % 
30.00 gm Caraaroma (390.0 EBC) Grain 0.55 % 
20.00 gm Black Malt (Bairds) (1300.2 EBC) Grain 0.37 % 
20.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (Dry Hop 10 days)Hops - 
30.00 gm First Gold '06 [7.90 %] (60 min) Hops 24.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (20 min) Hops 14.7 IBU 
28.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (20 min) Hops 4.0 IBU 
23.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (0 min) Hops - 
15.00 gm Challenger '06 [7.90 %] (0 min) Hops 
Starter WY1968


----------



## hazard (16/10/09)

hazard said:


> Just bottled 23L of this fine beer. The dregs in the bottling bucket tasted great - plenty of caramel-malt flavour, but still an appreciable hop presence. Malt and hops were quite separate tastes, but 2 months in the bottle and i expect that flavours will be well integrated. I followed orfy recipe and got 85% efficiency, so OG was 1060. I used Ringwood yeast (Wyeast 1187) and finished OG 1014. So finished above target ABV but thats not really a problem.
> Will provide some tasting notes later on....
> hazard



After 3 weeks in the bottle, I tried my first Orfy Hobgoblin Clone last night. I was not disappointed! Tastes very close to the real thing, the colour looked good, and the head lasted all the way to the bottom glasss (though this wasn't long). More hops than I would have thought, but not unbalanced. I'll have a few more over the weekend, but really I should let them age a bit longer ...


----------



## warra48 (16/10/09)

I'm currently buidling a starter of WY1469, in readines for brew day next Monday.

This is the plan, it's also an opportunity to use up some bobs and bits:

23 litres

3300.00 gm Maris Otter (6.0 EBC) Grain 60.55 % 
1500.00 gm Pale Malt (2 Row) UK (5.9 EBC) Grain 27.52 % 
250.00 gm Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 4.59 % 
250.00 gm Crystal Medium (145.0 EBC) Grain 4.59 % 
100.00 gm Chocolate (1200.0 EBC) Grain 1.83 % 
50.00 gm Carared (43.0 EBC) Grain 0.92 % 
35.00 gm EKGoldings [4.80 %] (60 min) (First Wort Hops 18.6 IBU 
14.00 gm EK Goldings [4.30 %] (60 min) Hops 5.6 IBU 
28.00 gm EK Goldings [4.30 %] (30 min) Hops 8.6 IBU 
14.00 gm EK Goldings [4.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.2 IBU 
30.00 gm Styrian Goldings [2.30 %] (10 min) Hops 2.3 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs West Yorkshire Ale (Wyeast Labs #WY1469) Starter

Single infusion mash 68C for 90 minutes.


----------



## yardy (8/2/10)

hazard said:


> Orfy's Hobgoblin - 23L
> 4.8kg Maris Otter
> 0.25kg Crystal
> 0.25kg Carapils
> ...




although i've only tried a couple of bottles i love this beer and will definitely give this a go, would 1968 be OK for this ?

any other tested variations of this recipe would be gladly received also :icon_cheers: 

cheers

Dave


----------



## bradsbrew (8/2/10)

yardy said:


> although i've only tried a couple of bottles i love this beer and will definitely give this a go, would 1968 be OK for this ?
> 
> any other tested variations of this recipe would be gladly received also :icon_cheers:
> 
> ...



Dave,
I havn't tried this recipe but would suggest to give it a good diacetyl rest if your mashing at 69 and using 1968. I do love 1968 but can be a diacetyl bitch.

Brad


----------



## yardy (9/2/10)

bradsbrew said:


> Dave,
> I havn't tried this recipe but would suggest to give it a good diacetyl rest if your mashing at 69 and using 1968. I do love 1968 but can be a diacetyl bitch.
> 
> Brad



Brad,
I meant to snip the 69*C, will most likely mash @ 67/68, thanks for the diacetyl tip, I've only used it once in an Irish Red

Cheers
Dave


----------



## bcp (30/7/11)

warra48 said:


> I'm currently buidling a starter of WY1469, in readines for brew day next Monday.
> 
> This is the plan, it's also an opportunity to use up some bobs and bits:
> 
> ...



Just brought a bottle of this back from UK and tried it. My powers of analysis aren't very sophisticated, but there is a really dark taste to this beer that in my mind suggests black malt, but i've noticed it isn't in all the recipes, and warra, you've left it out of this attempt after previously using it. Is the chocolate malt sufficient to give the hobgoblin's dark edge?

[Just spent 10 days in the UK - heaven on a hand pump. Interesting that the highlights for me were mostly beers with big reputations - Marston's pedigree, HSB (the Bear in Oxford), Old Speckled Hen (at the turf tavern in oxford) being the best three.]


----------



## warra48 (30/7/11)

bcp said:


> Just brought a bottle of this back from UK and tried it. My powers of analysis aren't very sophisticated, but there is a really dark taste to this beer that in my mind suggests black malt, but i've noticed it isn't in all the recipes, and warra, you've left it out of this attempt after previously using it. Is the chocolate malt sufficient to give the hobgoblin's dark edge?
> 
> [Just spent 10 days in the UK - heaven on a hand pump. Interesting that the highlights for me were mostly beers with big reputations - Marston's pedigree, HSB (the Bear in Oxford), Old Speckled Hen (at the turf tavern in oxford) being the best three.]



I guess it depends on your own taste. I seem to be particularly sensitive to much in the way of obvious roast character, and I don't particularly like it. 
That's why I left it out of subsequent brews. Even after maturing a bottle of the first batch for over 12 months it was still too much for my taste. 
Obviously, it doesn't bother other people., and it may not bother you.
I'm personally inclined to think the dark character in Hobgoblin comes from chocolate malt, rather than black malt.
Others may have more detailed knowledge than me as to the probable make up of Hobgoblin.


----------



## Tanga (30/7/11)

>.<

You are all deadset legends. I had one of these, and could not for the life of me remember the name until I saw this thread. No question now about what my first AG is going to be. For those that haven't tried it yet, do so, it's amazing! Surprised it's so simple. Wicked!

EDIT: What did people find re the bitterness? Needs more @60 minutes? Move the schedule back 10 minutes? I don't remember it being overly hoppy on the nose. Well balanced. Malty. Toffeeish. Delicious. But not fruity or flowery.

EDIT2: If this can be believed then warra is right and it's just the three malts:
http://www.wychwood.co.uk/hobgoblin/beers?...fbpage=1#noload


----------



## Malted (30/7/11)

Tanga said:


> >.<
> 
> You are all deadset legends. I had one of these, and could not for the life of me remember the name until I saw this thread. No question now about what my first AG is going to be. For those that haven't tried it yet, do so, it's amazing! Surprised it's so simple. Wicked!
> 
> ...




Oh Tanga you're such a brew-tart, I thought Kieren's Porter was gunna take your AG cherry?  
MO pale and Heritage Crystal sound good to me. It's from MO too, could be good?


----------



## Tanga (30/7/11)

Malted said:


> Oh Tanga you're such a brew-tart, I thought Kieren's Porter was gunna take your AG cherry?
> MO pale and Heritage Crystal sound good to me. It's from MO too, could be good?



If it's anything like the original it will be. For a beer like this I'd dress up and style my hair. :wub:


----------



## Tanga (4/8/11)

So I've been looking at doing this recipe. The Carapils is actually 0.20 kg in the original recipe, not 0.25.

Has anyone no-chilled this? Got recommendations for doing so? I was thinking of doing the method I read about on here (can't find it now) where I only add the bittering hops, let the temp come down, then do a 4 L mini-boil and add the aroma and flavouring hops to that, then add it to the fermenter with the cooled wort. Yay / Nay? How say you?


----------



## Tanga (4/8/11)

Bump for those who didn't wake in the night.


----------



## Tanga (30/8/11)

Buying the ingredients from Nige now. Dark chocolate I presume? Heritage crystal?


----------



## Malted (30/8/11)

Tanga said:


> So I've been looking at doing this recipe. The Carapils is actually 0.20 kg in the original recipe, not 0.25.
> 
> Has anyone no-chilled this? Got recommendations for doing so? I was thinking of doing the method I read about on here (can't find it now) where I only add the bittering hops, let the temp come down, then do a 4 L mini-boil and add the aroma and flavouring hops to that, then add it to the fermenter with the cooled wort. Yay / Nay? How say you?




Known as the the 'Argon Method' - *it is a very good method* to secure the late additions goodness. Put entire cube worth of wort into the ferementer and into a fridge set at 4oC. Leave 24 hrs to cool to 4oC. Next take out 4 litres and boil it, once boiling add you 20 min additions, 10, 5 or whatever late additions you want. I found it handy to put a seive over the ferementer and chuck the boiling wort onto the 4oC wort. Stir and the whole lot equals out at about 18oC. Pitch healthy yeast. Set fridge to brewing temp. This is a great method if you have a fridge and temp controller for the fermenter.

Don't forget to allow for potential extra bitterness from the no-chilling. You can scale down the bittering hops to compensate. Some folks reckon a firt wort hop adds a smoother bitterness. Maybe a smaller first wort hop and you'll cover the bases?


----------



## Malted (30/8/11)

Tanga said:


> Buying the ingredients from Nige now. Dark chocolate I presume? Heritage crystal?




Yes Heritage is a crystal made from Marris Otter. I don't think Nige sells it but Craftbrewer do. Their mail order system takes about a week. If the manufacturer only uses three malts, well MO Ale malt and Heritage count as only one because they are both from Marris Otter...
I agree with Warra about not liking the roast flavour, maybe try some Carafa Special T2 Malt instead of choc or roast? Could give the colour and taste but not acrid like roast or chocolate can be. Having said that I had a real HobGoblin the other night and could taste some roastiness to it.


----------



## felten (20/9/11)

TBN just put up their Wychwood hobgoblin interview on can you brew it. Interesting that they use cascade along with the styrians late.


----------



## Brewman_ (29/11/11)

I am drinking Orfy's version of the recipe now.

I was inspired to make Hobgoblin after drinking it at the Sherlock holmes in Melbourne, off the keg. Of all thier good beers Hobgoblin was the best. When I was drinking it, I was thought there was an American character to the hop, but I doubted that I was assessing it correctly. When I read this I immediately thought that sounds right.

A few weeks later I bought a bottle and I have to say it was no where near the beer that was coming off the Keg, and that fresh hop character was not present, but hey still a good beer.

So my attempt at Orfy's Hobgoblin. I pretty much made it to Orfy's recipe.
It's good, it has a lovely English hop aroma and great Malt on the nose, really good.
Colour looks absolutely spot on, would not change a thing there.
Flavour, The Hop character is not quite as complex as I recall it. There is a minerally / yeast character that initially dominates the hop flavour and also the Malt is masked by this too. The taste at the end is great when the yeast character drops away. I used dry Nottingham yeast, first time so not sure if this is a charcteristic of the yeast or whether it has come about from my (poor) fermentation?

Overall the beer is good, maybe I have just not got a real clean ferment that has taken away a little from it. I will brew this again and I will try a different yeast and maybe toss a little late (20 mins) cascade into the boil

Fear.


----------



## Murcluf (13/12/11)

felten said:


> TBN just put up their Wychwood hobgoblin interview on can you brew it. Interesting that they use cascade along with the styrians late.


Thats interesting as on the Brakspear's website the video Linky states it's only Fuggles & Stryian are used in Wychwood's Hobgoblin


----------



## bcp (13/12/11)

"Is this what you meant to say? 1275 attenuates more than 1469 (all things being equal), and doesn't accent the malt as much. The balance of malt/hop is much more even with 1275 than with 1469 imo, from doing many double batches fermented 1/2 1469 and 1/2 1275. 1275 was my yeast of choice before 1469 came into being.

I definately agree that 1275 would be the yeast of choice for the hobgoblin....1275 is said to be the Brakspear strain, and wychwood is part of Brakspear." 
Butters. http://brewadelaide.com/forum/index.php?topic=371.0



DrSmurto said:


> Hazard
> 
> I brew a Hobgoblin, slightly different to Orfys.
> 
> ...



Thames Valley = This strain produces classic British bitters with a rich, complex flavor profile. The yeast has a light malt character, low fruitiness, low esters and is clean and well balanced.
Ringwood = A top cropping yeast strain with unique fermentation and flavor characteristics. Expect distinct fruit esters with a malty, complex profile. Flocculation is high, and the beer will clear well without filtration. A thorough diacetyl rest is recommended after fermentation is complete.

Interesting choice. It seems the difference is the ringwood brings out fruity flavours. My wife unexpectedly bought me a hobgoblin, so i'll have to taste it and see.


----------



## RobinHood (22/9/15)

This is an old string but for what it is worth Orfy has produced a revision of his Hobgoblin :-

http://orfybeer.blogspot.com.au/2013/08/orfys-hob-goblin-ii.html

*[SIZE=18pt]Sunday, 25 August 2013[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=13.5pt]Orfy's Hob Goblin II [/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=18pt]Hob Goblin II[/SIZE]*
*[SIZE=13.5pt]English Old Ale[/SIZE]*



*[SIZE=12pt]Type:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] All Grain[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Date:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 20/12/2006[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Batch Size[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 23.00 L[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Brewer[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] Orfy[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Boil Size:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 30.29 L[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Asst Brewer[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Boil Time[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 60 min [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Equipment[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] ORFY BREW EQUIPMENT [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Taste Rating(out of 50)[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 50.0 [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Brewhouse Efficiency[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 80.0[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Taste Notes[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] Hobgoblin is a powerful full-bodied copper red, well-balanced brew. Strong in roasted malt with a moderate hoppy bitterness and slight fruity character that lasts through to the end. A full chocolate malt flavour beer by the addition of a small proportio[/SIZE]




*[SIZE=12pt]Ingredients[/SIZE]*​ 


*[SIZE=12pt]Amount[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Item[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Type[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]% or IBU[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=12pt]4.80 kg[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Marris Otter Pale (2 Row) UK (3.0 SRM)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]88.9 %[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]0.25 kg[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Caramel/Crystal Malt - 60L (60.0 SRM)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]4.6 %[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]0.20 kg[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Cara-Pils/Dextrine (2.0 SRM)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]3.7 %[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]0.15 kg[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Chocolate Malt (450.0 SRM)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Grain[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]2.8 %[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]15.00 gm[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]7.9 IBU[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]15.00 gm[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) (First Wort Hop)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]7.1 IBU[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]15.00 gm[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (30 min)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]5.6 IBU[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]15.00 gm[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Fuggles [4.50%] (30 min)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]5.0 IBU[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]15.00 gm[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Fuggles [4.50%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]- [/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]15.00 gm[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Styrian Goldings [5.00%] (60 min) (Aroma Hop-Steep)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Hops[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]- [/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]1.00 tsp[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Irish Moss (Boil 10.0 min)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Misc[/SIZE]




[SIZE=12pt]1 Pkgs[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Nottingham (Danstar #-)[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Yeast-Ale[/SIZE]








*[SIZE=12pt]Beer Profile[/SIZE]*​ 

*[SIZE=12pt]Est Original Gravity[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 1.056 SG[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Measured Original Gravity[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 1.056 SG[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Est Final Gravity:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 1.013 SG[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Measured Final Gravity[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 1.015 SG[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Estimated Alcohol by Vol:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 5.5 % [/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Actual Alcohol by Vol:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 5.3 %[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Bitterness:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 25.6 IBU[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Calories:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 530 cal/l[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Est Color:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 17.2 SRM[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Color[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*

[SIZE=12pt]Color [/SIZE]





*[SIZE=12pt]Mash Profile[/SIZE]*​ 

*[SIZE=12pt]Mash Name[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] Single Infusion, Full Body, Batch Sparge[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Total Grain Weight[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 5.40 kg[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Sparge Water[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 24.60 L[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Grain Temperature[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 20.0 C[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Sparge Temperature[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 78.0 C[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]TunTemperature[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 20.0 C[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Adjust Temp for Equipment[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] TRUE[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Mash PH[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 5.4 PH[/SIZE]





*[SIZE=12pt]Name[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Description[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Step Temp[/SIZE]*


*[SIZE=12pt]Step Time[/SIZE]*


[SIZE=12pt]Mash In[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]Add 14.09 L of water at 78.2 C[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]69.0 C[/SIZE]


[SIZE=12pt]90 min[/SIZE]






*[SIZE=12pt]Mash Notes: [/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt]Simple single infusion mash for use with most modern well modified grains (about 95% of the time).[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Carbonation and Storage[/SIZE]*​ 

*[SIZE=12pt]Carbonation Type[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] Dried Malt Extract[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Volumes of CO2[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 1.9[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Pressure/Weight[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 117.8 gm[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Carbonation Used[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] -[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Keg/Bottling Temperature[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 15.6 C[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Age for[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 21.0 days[/SIZE]


*[SIZE=12pt]Storage Temperature[/SIZE]**[SIZE=12pt]:[/SIZE]*[SIZE=12pt] 15.0 C[/SIZE]






*[SIZE=12pt]Notes[/SIZE]*​


----------



## warra48 (22/9/15)

This one seems to me to promise a much better clone than his original recipe.

I always felt the black malt in the original was totally out of place.


----------

